# *** 2018 3-D Shoot Dates & Locations ***



## passthru24

Here is the 2018 ASA Shoot Dates and Locations.

Feb 22 - 25	
Foley, AL

Mar 22 - 25	
Phenix City, AL

April 5 - 8	
Paris, TX

April 26 - 29	
Appling, GA

May 31 - Jun 3	
London, KY

Jun 28 - Jul 1	
Metropolis, IL

Aug 2 - 5	
Cullman, AL
Classic Championship


----------



## passthru24

**** River Bottom Outdoors 2018 Dates ****

Here the 2018 Dates for RBO, Can’t wait to get started and see everyone. Hope everyone has a Great Deer season and Holidays and see ya in Jan. !!!!!!

Jan. 28th ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier

Feb. 18th

Mar. 18th

Apr. 21th & 22nd Big 40

May 20st ASA Ga/Ala Qualifier

Jun. 24th

Jul. 22nd

Aug. 12th Hunt Shoot

Little more Info Below

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com
Phone: 678-378-0816

2018 Dates: Jan. 28 ASA Qualifier, Feb. 18, Mar. 8, Apr. 2, Apr. 22 & 22 Big  40, May 20 ASA Qualifier , Jun. 24, Jul. 22,                 Aug. 12 Hunt Shoot 
Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
*Open Money - $25, Payback $10 per shooter – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
*Open Known - $25 Payback $10 per shooter – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 280FPS Max. *Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

*FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

*FUN SHOOT - $15.00

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Hamburgers, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc.

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## jrbowhuntr

*Sweetwater Archery Club shoot dates for 2018*

December 2nd Annual Toy Drive. 
January 13th
February 17th Al/GA State Qualifier
March 17th 
April 14th
May 26th
June 23rd Al/GA State Qualifier 

7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134
(Across from the Douglas County Landfill)

Our classes in 2018 to the following: 

*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 280FPS Max.
*Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle $15 Trophy Ages 11 to 12 Parental Supervision Max. 25yrds.230 FPS Max.
*Eagle, Free Medallion Ages 9 to 10 Parental Supervision Max.20yrds.220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle, Free Medallion Ages 0 to 8 Parental Supervision Max.15yrds.220 FPS Max.

FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00
FUN SHOOT - $15.00
Places:
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 
6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 
11-Unlimited Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places 

Scoring is 0,5,8,10,12
*_*Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy for all Shoots.*_
*Know yardage in Open Know, Known Trophy, Women's Hunter and Novice, must use your own range finders, all other classes will be unknow, and NO 14s in all classes.
*Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm for all shoots*
**All Qualifiers will have ASA classes, and will be $25 with a $5 pay back per shooter. **


----------



## gretchp

Jan 20/21

Feb. 10-11 *  ASA Ga. Qualifier

March 10/11

April 14/15

May 19 Day and Night!!! Coon Shoot!! Rules at bottom of post

June 16-17 ASA GA Qualifier

August Hunt 18 One Day Only!

7949 Post Rd Shady Dale Ga, 31085
706-318-2171 cell
gretchenpruett@bellsouth.net

Shooting Times: 8am to 3pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm



Classes:
*Open Money - $25 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
*Open Known - $25 50% Payback – Max 50yrds – 290FPS Max.
*Known Trophy - $15 Trophy - Max. 45yrds - 280FPS Max.
*Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
*Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
*Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
*Sr. Eagle - $15 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
*Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
*Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

*FAMILY RATE for FUN CLASS ONLY - $ 30.00

*FUN SHOOT - $15.00

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd
Scoring is 5,8,10,12.

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy

Rules for NIGHT SHOOT
Sign in form 6pm to 9pm and shoot will start at DARK this will be a shotgun start about 9:15Pm

One Flash Light Per Shooter "NO SPOT LIGHTS" And No Extra Batteries. You must hold your own light.

Scoring Will Be 5'S, 8'S, 10'S and center IBO will be the 12 "No Upper and Lower 12'S"

Classes

Kids-12 and under-FREE- Green stake 20yard max-Free Medallion 

Female-Blue stake 30yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd 

Male-Red stake 35yard max-$10.00 Plaque 1st,2nd and 3rd.


__________________
love me some PSE, TGM rocks


----------



## rockbrancharcher

N.E.GA S.O.Y
Alright boys and girls here what the schedule for 2018 looks like. more to come with changes to the circuit soon. ANY S3DA REGIONAL SHOOTS IS OPEN TO ANY AND ALL SHOOTERS, THE REGIONAL IS JUST ADDED FOR S3DA MEMBERS
 Schedule for 2018
ALL SUNDAYS WILL START AT 12:30 UNLESS OTHER WISE POSTED
Jan 6&7  HART CO-SOY
JAN 13&14  ROCK BRANCH-SOY
JAN 20  NAILS CREEK-SOY
JAN 27  REFUGE –SOY
FEB 3&4 HART CO
FEB 10&11  ROCK BRANCH-SOY
FEB 17&18 NAILS CREEK
FEB 22-25 ASA FOLEY, AL
MAR 3&4 KEOWEE BOWMAN-SOY
MAR 10&11  ROCK BRANCH-SOY
MAR 17&18  HART CO
MAR 22-25 ASA UCHEE CREEK
MAR 31 BAMA ARCHERY- S3DA REGIONAL
APR 7  REFUGE S3DA REGIONAL
APR 6-8 ASA TX
APR 14&15  NAILS CREEK-SOY
APR 21 REFUGE
APR 27-29 ASA APPLING,GA
MAY 5&6  ROCK BRANCH-SOY
MAY 12  REFUGE STATE CHAMPION SHIP. (S3DA ONLY)
MAY 12&13 HART CO-SOY
MAY 26&27 NAILS CREEK
JUNE 1-3 ASA KY
JUNE 9&10 KEOWEE BOWMAN-SOY
JUNE 16 REFUGE-SOY
JUNE 23&24 HART CO-SOY
JUNE 29-1 ASA IL
JULY 7&8 NAILS CREEK-SOY
JULY 14&15 GA STATE CHAMPIONSHIP
JULY 28 REFUGE-SOY. AWARDS BANQUIT .9:00 AM SHOOT GUN START, PIER GROUPING. 
THANK YOU YALL AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AT EACH SHOOT. ANYTHING WE MISSING OR YALL WOULD LIKE TO SEE DIFFERENT JUST HOLLAR AT US.ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE ASK AND PLEASE SHARE WITH EVERONE.. THANKS


----------



## arrowslinger1119

*SE Shootout Schedule-Middle Georgia*

SE Shootout Schedule
January 7, 2018	Rocky Creek-Dublin
January 14, 2018	Po Boys Archery
January 20, 2018	North Forty Archery Club
February 10, 2018	North Forty Archery Club
February 11, 2018	Rocky Creek-Dublin
February 17, 2018	Satilla River
February 18, 2018	Po Boys Archery
March 4, 2018	Rocky Creek-Dublin
March 10, 2018	North Forty Archery Club
March 11, 2018	North Forty-ASA Qualifier
March 17, 2018	Satilla River
March 18, 2018	Po Boys-ASA Qualifier
April 7, 2018	North Forty Archery Club
April 14, 2018	Satilla River
April 21-April 22, 2018	Po Boys 2Day
May 5, 2018	Satilla River
May 6, 2018	Rocky Creek-Dublin
May 19, 2018	North Forty Archery Club
May 26, 2018	Po Boys
May 27, 2018	Po Boys-ASA Qualifier
June 9, 2018	Satilla River
June 16, 2018	North Forty Archery Club
June 23, 2018	Po Boys Archery

July 21, 2018	SE Shootout-Po Boys Archery

SE Shootout Classes

Known 50 Money          50yrd 
Freestyle          45yrd-Unknown
Known 45          45yrd Known
Senior Known          45yrd-Known
Open C          40yrd-First 10 Known, Last 10 Unknown
Bowhunter          40yrd-Known
Womens          40 yrd-Known
Bow Novice **          30yrd-Known
Traditional          23yrd-Unknown
High School Open (9th-12th)          40yrd-First 10 Known, Last 10 Unknown
Middle School (6th-8th)          30yrd-First 10 Known, Last 10 Unknown
Elementary (3rd-5th)          23yrd-Known
Jr. Eagle          20yrd-Known
Fun
**Bow Novice class will not be a SOY Class.  If you win in this class, you must move to another class.

*1-5 Shooter in Class-1st Place Awarded
6-10 Shooters in Class-1st and 2nd Place Awarded
11+ Shooters in Class-1st, 2nd and 3rd Place Awarded*


*ALL FOUR CLUBS ARE ON FACEBOOK*

SOUTHEAST SHOOTOUT SOY PROGRAM
S.O.Y Entry Fee: $40.00
Here is the point system for the Southeast Shootout Shooter of the year and how it will work.
You must shoot in at least 3 tournaments at each club to be eligible for Shooter of the year.
You will be awarded points according to how you placed in each of the 3 tournaments at each club.
Example: 4 points for 1st
3 points for 2nd
2 points for 3rd
1 point for just shooting 
So the worst that you would do is 3 points for each club.
Once all of the tournaments are finished at each club we will take the top 3 best finishes for each participants at each club and total their score.
Example: Joe’s best finishes for Po Boy where as followed—————-1st 4 points 
1st 4 points 
3rd 2 points 
That gives Joe a total of 10 points at Po Boys. Now lets say Joe had the exact same finishes at each club that would give him a combined total of 40 points.
These points will not carry over into the Shooter of the year tournament. They are used to determine the top shooters. However there will be an advantage for the leaders in each Shooter of the year Class (see below).
Once all the qualifying tournaments are over, the top 5 scorers from each class will be eligible to shoot in the Shooter of the year Tournament. This tournament will be held at Po Boy Archery on July 21st
Here’s how the Shooter of the year tournament will work
-Everyone will start out Dead even. 
-If you are the leader of your class heading into the tournament, you will be awarded a mulligan to be used at anytime you choose. If there is a tie it will be broken with the higher 12 count. 
-You will be paired with your class. 
-It’ll be a shotgun start. We’ll let y’all know a starting time later. 
-It will consist of 20 targets. 
-Same rules will apply for Shooter of the year tournament as of all the qualifying tournaments for each class. 
-There will be a shoot down with the top 3 shooters from each class. 
- 14s will be in play during the shoot down.
There you have it. This should be a lot of fun for all of y’all. If anyone has any questions please don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## dirttracker84

*Rocky comfort bowhunters schedule..*

Jan. 28
Mar. 4
May 6
Aug.19- This shoot will be our Cottonmouth Classic but this year it will be just a 1 day shoot instead of the usual 2 so come early.

Located on Nelms St. Louisville,Ga.
If you need more info call Greg Ledger 478-494-5520

Our Classespen,Known,Hunter,Traditional,Women,Youth,and Cubs

Come Join Us..


----------



## slaviana

*No Limits Archery 3D Tournament Dates*

3D ARCHERY TOURNAMENT DATES 2018
JANUARY 13TH & 14TH
*FEBUARY 10TH & 11TH- Tri State Qualifier
MARCH 10TH & 11TH
*April 14th & 15th- Tri State Qualifier
May 12th & 13th
June 9th & 10th
July 14th & 15th
AUGUST 11TH & 12TH (Bow Hunter warm-up)
Shoot is located across the street from 925 Bucks Pocket Rd SE, Old Fort TN. 37362. (Just across the GA line.)
Contact: Stacy Laviana 706-695-5515 (cell) regarding questions about the shoot or if you need any additional directions.
Like us on Facebook-No Limits Archery
Shoot is located across the street from 925 Bucks Pocket Rd SE, Old Fort TN. 37362. (Just across the GA line.)
DIRECTIONS: From Hwy 411 North (1-2 miles across state line), turn left onto Browder Rd.  Proceed on Browder for 1 mile, until you come to a 4-way intersection.  Go through the crossroads.  Go one more mile.  Turn right on North Bucks Pocket Rd. go about 1 ½ miles and you will signs on the left (across the rd. from a red barn). No Limits Archery                                                                                                                                                                          DIRECTIONS:  From Spring Place Rd. (South), turn left onto Bucks Pocket Rd.  There is a church at the road for reference.  Turn right when you get to a fork in the road.  The road name is Samples Chapel Rd.  Cross the creek.  Take the 1st road on the left, which is North Bucks Pocket Rd., go about 1 ½ miles and you will see signs on the left (across the rd. from a red barn). No Limits Archery


----------



## dbell80

*Discount Sporting Goods and Noble Schedule*

Come join us at Discount and Noble.


----------



## red1691

*Ogeechee Bowmen 2018*

Here is our 2018 Club Shoot Schedule, Hope you can make it out and join in some Archery Fun. More information on the club check out our web site. www.ogeecheebowmen.com


----------



## JC280

*Gainesville Archery Club 2018 Tournament Schedule*

2018 Gainesville Archery Club Schedule

Feb 4th Back the Blue Charity Shoot
March 18th ASA Qualifier
April 8th
May 20th
Aug 20th Charity Shoot/Bowhunter Warmup

For 2018 GAC will be adopting the North East Georgia Archery Circuit rules and class structure. This will prevent any confusion on which class you should be shooting in from one club to the next.  We will be sticking with our current $15 for Trophy classes and $20 for Money classes.

Visit www.gainesvillearcheryclub.com for more information.

See you in February!


----------



## DartonHunter101

*Bowhunters Supply Shoot dates*

Location:
1385 East Highway 166
Bowdon Ga 30108
770-834-3044

Feb 10
March 10 & 11 Ga/Alabama Qualifier
April 7 Ga/Alabama Qualifier
May 19


	                 MAX Yardage	         Distance	Cost	Award	Max Speed	stake
Pro Open	              50 yards	      unknown	$20	Money	   290	             Number
Pro Known            50 yards	       known	$20	Money	   290	             Number
K-45	              45 yards	       known	$15	Trophy	   280	              White
Open 45	              45 yards	      unknown	$15	Trophy	   280	              White
Senior Known	      45 yards	       Known	$15	Trophy	   280	              White
Senior Open	      45 yards	      Unknown	$15	Trophy	   280	              White
Hunter	              40 yards	      Unknown	$15	Trophy	   280	              Red
women's Known	40 yards	      known	$15	Trophy	   280	              Red
Women's Hunter	30 yards	      known	$15	Trophy	   260	             Blue
Novice	                30 yards	     Known	$15	Trophy	   280	             Blue
Youth	                30 yards	     known	$10	Medallion   240	             Blue
senior Eagle	        25 yards	     known	$10	Medallion   230	            yellow
Eagle	               20 Yards	     known	$5	Medallion   220	            green
Jr Eagle	              15 yards	     known	$5	Medallion   220	          orange
Fun			$10.00			
Family Fun Rate for spouse and children under 18      $25.00			


Shooting Times: 8am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm						

3-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd & 3rd						
Scoring is 5,8,10,12						

****If there is not 3 shooters in your class we will give you a credit for the difference paid and fun rate******						

Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get Payback or Trophy. If not we credit back to fun rate						

**All Qualifiers will have ASA classes, and will be $25 with a $5 pay back per shooter. **


----------



## passthru24

***** The 2018 Qualifier List *****

Jan. 28th Ga./Ala. Qualifier ---------- River Bottom Outdoors

Feb. 10th & 11th Ga. Qualifier ---------- TGM Archery LLC.

Feb. 17th Ga./Ala. Qualifier ---------- Sweetwater Archery Club

Mar. 10th Ga./Ala. Qualifier ---------- Bowhunter Supply

Mar. 11th Ga./S.C. Qualifier ---------- North Forty Archery Club

Mar. 17th & 18th Ga./Ala./Tnn. ---------- Noble Fellowship Archery Range

Mar. 18th Ga./S.C. Qualifier ---------- Po Boys Archery

Mar. 18th Ga. Qualifier ---------- Gainesville Archery Club

Mar. 30th & Apr. 1st Ga./Ala./Tnn. Qualifier ---------- Discount Archery Range

Apr. 7th & 8th Ga./Ala. Qualifier ---------- Bowhunter Supply

May 12th & 13th Ga./Ala./Tnn. Qualifier ---------- Noble Fellowship Archery Range

May 20th Ga./Ala. Qualifier ---------- River Bottom Outdoors

May 27th Ga./S.C Qualifier ---------- Po Boys Archery

Jun. 16th & 17th Ga. Qualifier ---------- TGM Archery LLC.

Jun. 23rd Ga./Ala. Qualifier ---------- Sweetwater Archery Club

Jun. 23rd & 24th Ga./Ala./Tnn. Qualifier ---------- Discount Archery Range

Jul. 8th Ga. Qualifier ---------- Rocky Creek Archery Club

Jul. 14th & 15th Georgia State Championship ---------- Po Boys Archery

Bowhunter Supply - Chris Powers 770-834-3044
Discount Archery Range - Josh Land 706-537-1413
Gainesville Archery Club - Larry Painter 706-429-4832
Noble Fellowship Archery Range - Michael Lankford 423-322-8511
North Forty Archery Club - Stephen Sapp 478-934-7865
Po Boys Archery - Troy Hall 478-232-9889
River Bottom Outdoors - Scott Parrott 678-378-0816
Rocky Creek Archery Club - Todd Jones 770-468-4975
Sweetwater Archery Club - RE Smith 770-713-3077
TGM Archery LLC. - Gretchen Pruett 706-318-2171


----------



## t8ter

Benton Shooters Supply 3D
5244 Upper River RD
Charleston,TN 37310
423-338-2008

2018 Archery Schedule (Subject to change):
January 27-28
February 17-18
March 17-18
April 21-22
May 26-27
June 23-24
July 28-29
August 18-19

BSS3D Classes & Rules:

UNKNOWN 50 - $15 Trophy - Max 50 yards -290 fps max

KNOWN 50 - $15 Trophy - Max 50 yards - 290 fps max 

KNOWN 45 - $15 Trophy - Max 45 yards - 280 fps max

SENIOR KNOWN - $15 Trophy - Max 45 yards - 280 fps max

SUPER SENIOR KNOWN - $15 Trophy - Max 40 yards - 280 fps max

KNOWN 40 - $15 Trophy - Max 40 yards - 280 fps max

HUNTER - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12" stabilizer, any         release - Max 40 yards - 280 fps max ( 1st ten targets UNKNOWN, last ten targets KNOWN)

HUNTER ELITE - $15 Trophy - Max 45 yards - 280 fps max

WOMEN'S HUNTER - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, no Magnification, 12" stabilizer, any release - Max 30 yards - 280 fps max

WOMEN'S HUNTER ELITE - $15 Trophy - Max 40 yards - 280 fps max

WOMEN'S KNOWN 40 - $15 Trophy - Max 40 yards - 280 fps max

WOMEN'S KNOWN 45 - $15 Trophy - Max 45 yards - 280 fps max

SENIOR WOMEN'S KNOWN - $15 Trophy - Max 40 yards - 280 fps max

BOW NOVICE - $15 Trophy - Fixed Pins, no magnification, 12" stabilizer, any release - Max 30 yards - 280 fps max

TRADITIONAL - $15 Trophy - 25 yards unknown 

YOUTH - $10 Trophy - Ages 13 to 14 - Max 30 yards - 240 fps max

SR. EAGLE - $10 Trophy - Ages 11 to 12 - Parental Supervision- Max 25 yards- 230 fps max

EAGLE - $5 free medallion - Ages 9 to 10 -Parental Supervision - Max 20 yards - 220 fps max

JR. EAGLE - $5 free medallion - Ages 0-8 - Parental Supervision - Max 15 yards - 220 fps max

***ALL CLASSES THAT SHOOT 1/2 UNKNOWN AND 1/2 KNOWN WILL SHOOT THE 1ST 10 TARGETS UNKNOWN AND THE LAST 10 KNOWN***

Shooting times are 8am-2pm , Daylight savings time 8am-3pm.

Your first round, scoring or not scoring, is $15 for all classes except youth.  Each additional fun round is $5 per round.

No yardage will be posted so you must have your own range finder.
NO 14s in all classes.

3-5 Shooters  1st Place
6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place
11-500 Shooters  1st, 2nd and 3rd Place

Scoring is 5, 8, 10, 12
Must be at least 3 shooters in each class to get payback or trophy.

There will be no money class this year at BSS3D. There will be a chronograph on hand. If you show up and shoot by your self or leave the group you started with and shoot by yourself, your score will not count. You must score an arrow before the group pulls them. If you leave that stake without a score wrote for that target, you will get a zero for that target or targets. If you have a break down the group must finish with you or one of us will help you finish.


----------



## clemsongrad

*Culpepper Outdoors 2018 Shoots and quick list of others*


----------



## DartonHunter101

*April 7 & 8 Archery Weekend Blast-FITA,3D & Indoor Shoots*

SAT & Sunday we will be hosting a two day event with three different types of tournaments

1. Sat & Sunday - 3D ASA Dual State (GA&AL) Qualifer
2. 50 Meter FITA Shoot (Day to be Determined)
3. Indoor Tournament  (Day to be Determined)

It was a big success last month and looking forward to seeing everyone again.

More Info Coming


----------



## rank bull

*Northridge Outdoors 3d shoots*

Here are the dates
May 5th 
May 26th 
July 7th 
August 18th 
On the August 18th shoot we will also be having a clay target shoot so bring bow and shotgun and have some fun an fellowship.
Classes for skill levels 
Look us up at 
rushministries.com/northridgeoutdoors
Address for the shoot is 
 430 Hickory Ridge Rd.
Meansville, Georgia 30256
If you have any questions call Michael Barnes at 706-457-2781 or Tyler Pritchett at 706-594-3592


----------

